# Άρθρο τούρκου δημοσιογράφου για τον εορτασμό της Άλωσης (?)



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2010)

Έλαβα σήμερα ένα μήνυμα που παραθέτω εδώ με κάθε επιφύλαξη για την αλήθεια του περιεχομένου του και χωρίς να συμμερίζομαι αναγκαστικά τις απόψεις που παραθέτει, προκειμένου να ελέγξω κατά πόσο αληθεύει (ελπίζω ότι όλο και κάποιος θα ξέρει τούρκικα για να διαβάσει το πρωτότυπο, να μάθουμε αν όντως αυτά γράφει;) και να σχολιαστεί.

http://www.sabah.com.tr/Yazarlar/ardic/2009/05/29/hatirlatmayin_sunu_kefereye

*ΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΟΥΡΚΟΥ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΓΡΑΦΟΥ...*

Με ένα εντυπωσιακά ειλικρινές άρθρο, που δημοσιεύεται στην έγκυρη εφημερίδα SABAH, από τον Engin Ardic, γνωστό συγγραφέα και δημοσιογράφο στην Τουρκία στηλιτεύεται ο τουρκικός τρόπος εορτασμού της πτώσης της Κωνσταντινούπολης στις 29 Μαΐου...

Στο εν λόγω άρθρο ο συγγραφέας παρουσιάζει µία σειρά από αλήθειες για τις οποίες το Κεµαλικό καθεστώς εδώ και δεκαετίες προσπαθεί να καταπνίξει. Αξίζει να παρατεθεί μεταφρασμένο το πλήρες κείμενο, από την συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση της Τουρκικής εφημερίδας Sabah το οποίο έχει ως εξής :

" Τούρκοι συμπατριώτες, σταματήστε πια τις φανφάρες και τις γιορτές για την Άλωση, αρκετή ßία έχουμε δώσει στην Ανατολή µε τις πράξεις µας..."
« ΑΝ οργανωνόταν στην Αθήνα συνέδριο µε θέμα : «Θα πάρουμε πίσω την Πόλη»...
ΑΝ έφτιαχναν μακέτα µε τα τείχη της πόλης και τους στρατιώτες µε τις πανοπλίες τους να επιτίθενται στην Πόλη... (όπως εμείς στην Τουρκία κάνουμε κάθε χρόνο !)
ΑΝ ένας τύπος ντυμένος όπως ο περίφημος Έλληνας νικηφόρος και σχεδόν μυθικός Διγενής Ακρίτας έπιανε τον δικό µας Ulubatlι Hasan και τον γκρέμιζε κάτω...
ΑΝ ξαφνικά έμπαινε στην πόλη κάποιος ντυμένος Αυτοκράτορας Κωνσταντίνος πάνω σε ένα λευκό άλογο και δίπλα του άλλος ως Λουκάς Νοταράς, ως Γεώργιος Φραντζής κι έμπαιναν ως αντιπρόσωποι της πόλης... ( όπως εμείς στην Τουρκία κάνουμε κάθε χρόνο !)
ΑΝ έφτιαχναν µια χάρτινη Αγία Σοφία που δεν είχε μιναρέδες αλλά Σταυρό....
ΑΝ έκαιγαν λιβάνι και έλεγαν ύμνους, θα µας άρεσε ;
Δεν θα µας άρεσε, θα ξεσηκώναμε τον κόσμο, μέχρι που θα καλούσαμε πίσω τον πρέσβη µας από την Ελλάδα.
Τότε, γιατί το κάνετε εσείς αυτό, κάθε χρόνο ;
Πέρασαν 556 χρόνια και γιορτάζετε (την Άλωση) σαν να ήταν χθες ;
Γιατί κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή, ( µ΄ αυτές τις γιορτές πού κάνετε ) διακηρύσσετε σε όλο τον κόσµο ότι: «αυτά τα μέρη δεν ήταν δικά µας, ήρθαµε εκ των υστέρων και τα πήραμε µε τη ßία».
Για ποιο λόγο άραγε φέρνετε στη µνήµη µια υπόθεση 6 αιώνων;
Μήπως στο υποσυνείδητό σας υπάρχει ο φόβος ότι η Πόλη κάποια µέρα θα δοθεί πίσω ;
Μην φοβάστε, δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λένε µερικοί ηλίθιοι της Εργκενεκόν περί όρων του 1919.
Μη φοβάστε, τα 9 εκατοµµύρια Ελλήνων δεν μπορούν να πάρουν την πόλη των 12 εκατοµµυρίων, και αν ακόμα την πάρουν δεν μπορούν να την κατοικήσουν.
Κι οι δικοί µας που γιορτάζουν την Άλωση είναι µια χούφτα φανατικοί µόνο που η φωνή τους ακούγεται δύσκολα.
Ρε σεις, αν µας πούνε ότι λεηλατούσαμε την Πόλη τρεις µέρες και τρεις νύχτες συνεχώς τι θα απαντήσουμε ;
Θα υπερασπιστούμε τον εαυτό µας στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων ή θα αφήσουμε το θέμα στους ιστορικούς ;
Αντί να περηφανευόμαστε µε τις πόλεις που κατακτήσαμε, ας περηφανευτούμε µε αυτές που ιδρύσαμε, αν υπάρχουν. Αλλά δεν υπάρχουν.
Όλη η Ανατολή είναι περιοχή µέ την βία κατακτημένη...
Ακόμα και το όνομα της Ανατολίας δεν είναι αυτό που πιστεύουν (ana=µανα, dolu=γεµάτη) αλλά προέχεται από την ελληνική λέξη η Ανατολή.
Ακόμα και η ονομασία της Ισταµπούλ δεν είναι όπως µας λέει ο Ebliya Celebi «εκεί όπου υπερτερεί το Ισλάµ» τραßώντας τη λέξη από τα μαλλιά, αλλά προέρχεται από το «εις την Πόλιν».
Εντάξει λοιπόν, αποκτήσαµε µόνιµη εγκατάσταση, τέλος η νοµαδική ζωή και γι' αυτό ο λαός αγοράζει πέντε - πέντε τα διαµερίσµατα. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να µας κουνήσει, ηρεμήστε πια...
Οι χωριάτες µας ας αρκεστούν στο να δολοφονούν την Κωνσταντινούπολη χωρίς όμως πολλές φανφάρες...». 

Το ποστάρισα και αλλού, και μια κοπέλα ανάρτησε το εξής σχόλιο:

_Η μετάφραση του άρθρου είναι σωστή (σύμφωνα με την Τουρκάλα ξαδέρφη μου, αλλά δεν έχω λόγο να την αμφισβητήσω), αλλά τα σχόλια στις παρενθέσεις δεν είναι του δημοσιογράφου. Απλά λείπει μία μικρή φράση από τη μετάφραση, η παρακάτω (με έντονα γράμματα):

"Μη φοβάστε, τα 9 εκατοµµύρια Ελλήνων δεν μπορούν να πάρουν την πόλη των 12 εκατοµµυρίων, και αν ακόμα την πάρουν δεν μπορούν να την κατοικήσουν.
*Αυτοί που το ονειρεύονται είναι μια χούφτα μανιακοί.*
Αλλά και οι δικοί µας που γιορτάζουν την Άλωση είναι µια χούφτα φανατικοί µόνο που η φωνή τους ακούγεται δύσκολα."_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2010)

Αν όντως αυτά λέει, μου κάνει εντύπωση το πόσο χοντρά τους τα λέει. Ιδίως μου κάνει εντύπωση το "εις την πόλιν", που δεν είμαι καν σίγουρη αν είναι σωστό, κι αυτός το αναφέρει σαν δεδομένο. Και η Σαμπάχ δεν είναι καμμιά περιθωριακή εφημερίδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2010)

Φυσικά και είναι σωστό το "Εις την Πόλιν" ==> Ιστανμπούλ. 
Είναι γνωστό πόσο ενοχλούνται οι Τούρκοι όταν ακούν το όνομα "Κωνσταντινούπολη" και τα παράγωγά του σε άλλες γλώσσες. Υποχρεώνουν τους πάντες να χρησιμοποιούν το "Ιστανμπούλ". Υπάρχει και σχετικό τραγουδάκι (στα αγγλικά) που βεβαιώνει ότι το πώς ονομάζεται η πόλη είναι ζήτημα μόνο των Τούρκων και κανενός άλλου. Σε απάντηση (όχι παντελώς στερημένη από χιούμορ) έχω δει Έλληνα ακαδημαϊκό να γράφει: *Εισταμπούλ*. Περίπου δηλαδή σαν να λέει: έτσι θέλετε; έτσι νομίζετε ότι προσπερνάτε το παρελθόν; αμ δε! σας την έχουμε κι αλλιώς φυλαγμένη ...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2010)

Αυτό για το "εις την πόλιν" μού το είχε βεβαιώσει κι εμένα ιστορικός. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν και λογικές φωνές και από τη μία και από την άλλη πλευρά του Αιγαίου. Πάντως, οι ομοιότητες μεταξύ των δύο λαών είναι εκπληκτικές. Γιατί να σκοτωνόμαστε; Ας αναλογιστεί μόνο κανείς ότι τα ποσά που θα εξοικονομηθούν από την κατάργηση των αμυντικών δαπανών, θα μας κάνουν όλους πλούσιους. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2010)

Σωστή σε γενικές γραμμές η μετάφραση, για λεπτομέρειες αργότερα :)


AoratiMelani said:


> Αλλά και οι δικοί µας που γιορτάζουν την Άλωση είναι µια χούφτα φανατικοί µόνο που η φωνή τους ακούγεται δύσκολα."


Εδώ λέει ότι η φωνή τους ακούγεται δυνατά, όχι δύσκολα.


----------



## sarant (Feb 25, 2010)

Σόρι για τη ρεκλάμα, αλλά είχα γράψει κι εγώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/26/skeptomenoi/


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

Earion said:


> [...] Υπάρχει και σχετικό τραγουδάκι (στα αγγλικά) που βεβαιώνει ότι το πώς ονομάζεται η πόλη είναι ζήτημα μόνο των Τούρκων και κανενός άλλου. [...]


 
Ακριβώς. :)
_Istanbul, Nοt Constantinople_ - They Might Be Giants 





​


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2010)

Earion said:


> Φυσικά και είναι σωστό το "Εις την Πόλιν" ==> Ιστανμπούλ.
> Σε απάντηση (όχι παντελώς στερημένη από χιούμορ) έχω δει Έλληνα ακαδημαϊκό να γράφει: *Εισταμπούλ*.


Προβλέπω πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν για το αντιδάνειο Εισταν(μ)πούλ. Πόσο μάλλον που έχει και στοιχεία... δωρικής διαλέκτου!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2010)

sarant said:


> Σόρι για τη ρεκλάμα, αλλά είχα γράψει κι εγώ:
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/26/skeptomenoi/


Να τι παθαίνω για να έχω ξεχάσει να βάλω το μπλογκ σου στο reader μου. Το έβαλα τώρα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό για το "εις την πόλιν" μού το είχε βεβαιώσει κι εμένα ιστορικός.


Γνωρίζουμε ποιες είναι οι πηγές για αυτή τη βεβαιότητα;

Συγχωρήστε μου την άγνοια, δεν είμαι φιλόλογος, ρωτώ καλοπροαίρετα για να μάθω.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2010)

Βασικά, για τη συγκεκριμένη ετυμολόγηση, από ό,τι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει βεβαιότητα, απλώς φαίνεται να είναι η επικρατέστερη.


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2010)

*Asia Minor vs. Anatolia*

Ας πούμε και κάτι λίγο άσχετο, αλλά που το φέρνει ο συνειρμός. Κοντά στη γνωστή επιμονή των Τούρκων για το *Istanbul*, υπάρχει η διαπιστωμένη εδώ και δεκαετίες τάση να πριμοδοτείται / προωθείται το όνομα *Ανατολία *(Anadolu, Anatolia) για ολόκληρη τη γεωγραφική περιοχή που ξεκινά από τις ακτές του Αιγαίου και σβήνει στις παρυφές του Καυκάσου, αυτή δηλαδή που ήταν από την Αρχαιότητα μέχρι τους τελευταίους χρόνους γνωστή με το ελληνικό όνομα *Μικρά Ασία* (χερσόνησος). Όταν λέω προωθείται δεν εννοώ μόνο την πολιτική χρήση, το πώς δηλαδή προσδιορίζει το μέρος της επικράτειάς του το υπάρχον κράτος της Τουρκίας, εννοώ ότι επιβάλλεται στον επιστημονικό λόγο, κατεξοχήν στην ιστορία και την αρχαιολογία, όχι μόνο από Τούρκους αλλά και από μη Τούρκους επιστήμονες. Εφαρμόζεται αναδρομικά, λ.χ. στην προϊστορία (στο Τσατάλ Χουγιούκ και στους Χετταίους), στη ρωμαϊκή εποχή (Roman Anatolia), βεβαίως στην εποχή της Βυζαντινής Αυτοκρατορίας, και στις κατοπινές, εννοείται, εποχές (Σελτζούκοι, Οθωμανοί).

Ο όρος _Ανατολία_, διάφανα ελληνικός την καταγωγή, πρέπει να έχει την αρχή του στα βυζαντινά χρόνια (Θέμα των Ανατολικών), οι Τούρκοι όμως αρέσκονται να τον παρετυμολογούν από τα τουρκικά. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τον τρόπο που τον χρησιμοποιούν καλύπτει μια περιοχή σαφώς μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι κάλυπτε η αλλοτινή Μικρά Ασία, επεκτείνεται δηλαδή για να καταλάβει περιοχές της βαθιάς Αρμενίας, όλες συλλήβδην τις σημερινές κουρδικές επαρχίες, σχεδόν σε επαφή με τον Καύκασο, περιοχές που οι ιστορικοί της αρχαιότητας δεν ονόμαζαν Μικρά Ασία αλλά "Αρμενία", ή ό,τι άλλο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, τη σημασιολογική επέκταση, προλαβαίνουν κάθε αντίρρηση. Σήμερα δηλαδή ο προσδιορισμός *Byzantine Asia Minor* σπρώχνεται στο περιθώριο αντί του *Byzantine Anatoli*a.

Όσοι από τους συμετέχοντες στο φόρουμ έχετε γιαγάδες Μικρασιάτισσες προσπαθήστε να τους εξηγήσετε ότι δεν είναι πια της μόδας να μιλάμε για _Μικρασιατικό Ελληνισμό_ αλλά για _Ελληνισμό της Ανατολίας_ (Anatolian Greeks). Καλή μου γιαγιά, πείτε της, εσύ που κομψευόσουνα ότι στην παραλία του Και αφρίζαν τα κύματα του Σηκουάνα, μάθε ότι ήσουν τελικά μια βέρα Ανατολίτισσα!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Βασικά, για τη συγκεκριμένη ετυμολόγηση, από ό,τι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει βεβαιότητα, απλώς φαίνεται να είναι η επικρατέστερη.



Για όσους έχουν πρόσβαση στο JStore, υπάρχει το παλιό άρθρο του Γεωργακά, D. J. Georgakas, "The names of Constantinople", Transactions and Proceedings of the American Philological Association, 78 (1947) 347-367, που θεωρεί το θέμα λυμένο από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Δεν το έχω ψάξει για να πω αν υπάρχουν νεότερες μελέτες ή αντιρρήσεις.


----------

